# كتب منوعة عن الم&#1610



## kamal007 (29 يونيو 2006)

*كتب منوعة عن الميكانيكا باللغة الفرنسية*

تركيب محرك دودز قطعة بقطعة 
للتحمل
http://jht.dynip.com/john/public/DeutzEngine/DeutzEngine.exehttp://www.forum-auto.com/sqlforum/section12/sujet287918.htm
ارجو التثبيت لاهمية الموضوع


----------



## kamal007 (29 يونيو 2006)

المعذرة من هنا http://jht.dynip.com/john/public/DeutzEngine/DeutzEngine.exe


----------



## مجدي المصري (29 يونيو 2006)

معذرا اخي العزيز التحميل سيحتاج لوقت طويل


----------



## العرندس (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

الأخ الكريم makhfi 

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .. 

بالطبع .. قد يطول التحميل .. ولكن المشاهدة جديرة بالتحميل 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## kamal007 (29 يونيو 2006)

*لمحة عن المسننات*

درس عن المسننات


----------



## العرندس (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله بك وجزاك خير .. ملف عرض بور بوينت جميل جدا

ولكن .. 

أصبح من الضروري تعلم الفرنسية .. 

قد يستفيد منه الكثير .. وانا استفدت من الصور الرائعة 

جزيت خيرا 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## kamal007 (29 يونيو 2006)

حمل اخي يستاهل المشاهدة وفيه فائدة كبيرة لجميع المهندسين في الميكانيك
ولا تنساني بالدعاء


----------



## kamal007 (29 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي و


----------



## kamal007 (29 يونيو 2006)

هناك المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ الكريم makhafi 

تشكر لهذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرأ . 

لكن لدي سؤال / من عيوب الدودة والترس الدودي يكون الخرج للمحور بصورة عمودية للمحور 

الأصلي. حيث يستخدم لنقل الأحمال العالية ( عزم عالي ) وسرعة قليلة . هل ممكن يكون الخرج

للمحور بصورة مستوية . اي على استقامة واحدة .

وتقبّل تحياتي ,

البغدادي


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*محرك رباعي الشوط*

thermo du moteur4tps


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*مضخة الزيت*

شاهد كيفية عمل مضخة ذات مسننات مصممة لضخ الزيت


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (30 يونيو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي makhfi على الملف المرفق


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر...........................

لمذا عندما ارفع ملفات وينزيب 3 ميغا يكتبلي خطء في الملف ارجو الرد


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

يا اخي ممكن توضحلي اكثر لانني درست هندسة ميكانكية بالغة الفرنسية و


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*Transmission of power per flexible bond*

*Transmission de puissance par lien flexible*​


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوي Makhfi Lمشكور على هذا العرض الجيد واتمانى لو تقوم بوضعه في المكان الذي يتبع له لانه يوجد موضوع مناسب وهو مقارنه بين محرك رباعي الاشواط وثنائي الاشواط ويفضل وجوده هناك وارجو تقبل اقتراحي هذا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*كتاب منوعة عن الميكانيكية بالفرنسية*

تابع للدرس الاول


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي الف شكر


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

يا اخي حمل الموضوع تحت عنوان محرك دودز انا متاكد انو مهم جدا


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

و الله الموضوع يستاهل التثبيت


----------



## مجدي المصري (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي على هذا العرض بس ليه هو بالفرنسية وكذلك ملفات اخرى شاركت بها


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*compresseurs volumétriques*

ملف يستاهل يكون عند كل مهندس في الميكانيك


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*ventilateurs_compresseurs*

مهم جدا..................................


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*Ventilateurs-compresseurs_2*

مهم جدا...............................


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*Mise en oeuvre des turbines à gaz*

اهم من المهم..........................


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

يا اخي انا درست هندسة ميكانكية بالفرنسية 
ولان اهل المغرب من تونس و الجزائر و المغرب دراسة فرنسية 
وليس المنتدى حكر على الانجليزية فقط 
و شكرا جزيل الشكر اخي..........


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يونيو 2006)

يوجد شكلين او صورتين في بداية الملف اليس كذلك .

الأول محرك مع صندوق تروس فيه المحور الناقل للحركة على استقامة واحدة . (180 درجة)

الثاني محرك مع صندوق تروس فيه المحور الناقل للحركة بشكل عمودي . (90 درجة )

السؤال / هل ممكن ان نعمل من الشكل الثاني يكون المحور الناقل 90 درجة ايضا .

واذا لم تفهم السؤال اشرح بشكل مبسط عمل الشكلين الأنفي الذكر . ليتسنى لي ان اسأل وفق شرحك.

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .


----------



## العرندس (30 يونيو 2006)

جزيت خيرا يا بطل

الله يعزك ويجزاك خير

لم اتعلم الفرنسية بعد .. ولكن الصور أكثر من رائعة


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي و هناك المزيد انشاء الله


يا اخي العرندس ممكن تحمل الملف في الوضوع محرك دودز هو كثير مهم و الله الموضوع يستاهل التثبيت


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله نبدء 
على حسب فهمي انك تريد وضع الترس و اللولب الانهائي في استقامة واحدة اي 180° مثل الشكل الاول اليس كذالك 
و هذا غير ممكن الا في حالة اضاقة لولب لا نهائي ثاني و بعض التعديلات في السرعة المطلوبة للمحرك و الاستطاعة الازمة


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*بعض المثلة عن cinématique graphique*

هذه بعض الامثلة عن cinématique graphique شاهد و تعلم


----------



## kamal007 (30 يونيو 2006)

*امثلة عن cotation fonctionnelle*

وهذه بعض الامثلة الملف في المرفقات


----------



## kamal007 (1 يوليو 2006)

*طريقة عمل المكبح في السيارة بالتفصيل*

حمل من الرابط 
uploading
http://www.uploading.com/?get=64BPD3BK


----------



## kamal007 (1 يوليو 2006)

*المضخات pompes*

هذه بعض الكتب المهمة جدا


----------



## kamal007 (1 يوليو 2006)

*pompes*

تكملة الكتب..............................


----------



## kamal007 (1 يوليو 2006)

*تكملت الكتب*

هذه الكتب مهمة جدا تتكلم عن المضخات


----------



## kamal007 (1 يوليو 2006)

تكملت الكتب .............................


----------



## kamal007 (1 يوليو 2006)

*برنامج رهيب*

هذا الرنامج مهم جدا الحساب السيور و السلاسل و الاعمدة وووو الكثير 
http://www.kisssoft.ag/Rel0406/KISSsoft-04-2006.exe


----------



## kamal007 (1 يوليو 2006)

*الخراطة*

هذا الملف يقوم بجميع الحسابات التي يقوم بها العامل اثناء التصنيع على الة الخراطة


----------



## kamal007 (1 يوليو 2006)

*حساب السيور*

يقوم هذا البرنامج بحساب السيور


----------



## mohamed ouda (1 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خير .. وبارك بك*

[frame="11 70"]جزاك الله خير .. وبارك بك[/frame]:15: :15:


----------



## motaz_95 (1 يوليو 2006)

تحدث هذه المشكلة في بعض الاحيان ارجو تكرار المحاولة او تغير صيغة الملف


----------



## motaz_95 (1 يوليو 2006)

اخي الفاضل جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير 
واسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك 

اخي لقد قمت بجميع كل ما قدمت تحت موضوع واحد وهو كتب منوعة بالفرنسية 
كما تعلم ان اغلبية الموجدين في القسم ان لم يكن كلهم لا يحدثون الفرنسية باستثناء اخوننا من المغرب العربي في بهذه الطريقة سهلنا عليهم ايجاد ما يردون 

اخي الكريم اغلب ما قدمت موضيع جدا شيقة فارجو منك اذا امكن ذلك ان تقوم بشرح بعض هذه المواضيع بالعربية او حتى الانجليزية 

اعرف انه نتجة الدمج حصل بعض الخطأ في ترتيب الواضيع ارجو منك مراسلتي وسوف اقوم بتعديل كل ما تريد 

والسلام ختام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 يوليو 2006)

makhfi .

جوابك لسؤالي كان رائعا واحسنت . فعلا انك مهندس ناجح .

البغدادي


----------



## kamal007 (2 يوليو 2006)

*صور محرك سيارة peugeot 908 الجديد*

هذه بعض صور المحرك الجديد


----------



## kamal007 (2 يوليو 2006)

*كتب اضافية في الميكانيك*

تتحدث هذه الكتب عن القولبة و الربط في الميكانيك الخوابير المدرجات ووووووووووو


----------



## kamal007 (2 يوليو 2006)

*تابع*

تابع للكتب بالفرنسيية


----------



## kamal007 (2 يوليو 2006)

*تابع*

كتب جميلة جدا


----------



## kamal007 (2 يوليو 2006)

*تابع للكتب*

الكتب السابقة مفيدة جد ا للمهندس


----------



## motaz_95 (2 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار المزيد
[/grade]​


----------



## kamal007 (2 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي وانشاء الله انتظروا الجديد المفيد من اخوكم المخفي


----------



## kamal007 (3 يوليو 2006)

*Turbines A Gaz Industrielles*

Ce document est la propriété de MAN GHH BORSIG


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

*combustion isobare et adiabatique du*

*كتاب 
Thermodynamique Appliquée​*


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

*تابع*

تتمت الكتاب


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2006)

*تابع*

تتمت الكتاب


----------



## kamal007 (8 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا*

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*فلاشات*

هذه بعض الدروس و الامثلة المبسطة في الميكانيك


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع*

بعض الامثلة الفلاشية


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع*

بعض الفلاشات


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع الفلاشات*

تابع للفلاشات


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع............*

بعض الفلاشات......


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع...*

فلاشات تعليمية


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع .........*

فلاشات تعليمية.....


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع............*

فلاشات تعليمية في علم الميكانيك


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع .........................*

فلاشات علمية


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*تابع.........*

فلاشات تعليمية......


----------



## kamal007 (10 يوليو 2006)

*اعتذار*

اعتذر لعدم رفع الملفات الفلاشية المتبقية لكبر حجمها 
و شكرا


----------



## amirbrun (27 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و بارك الله فيك اخي و الله يجازيك علئ كل كتااب افدتنا به انشاء الله .
ان امكن اخي ان تضع لنا كتب عن:
transfert de chaleur est ces modes
mecanique des fluides en francais
le gazodynamique
les moteurs a combustion internes
la propulsion
l analyse numérique pour ingenieur
les cycles frégorifiques
les echangeurs de chaleur
les turbines a vapeur et a gaz
و بارك الله فيك و الله لا اجد كيف اشكرك سوئ الدعاء لك
السلام عليكم


----------



## amirbrun (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*دروس بالفرنسية*

حمل دروس 
transfert de chaleur


----------



## kamal007 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على المجهود ولك مني 1000 سلام


----------



## midosadek (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا- هل ممكن كتب او دروس في الاهتزازات les vibrations mecaniques


----------



## mimih (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مشور أخي المخفي و بارك الله فيك
هل ممكن كتاب شوفاليي للرسم الصناعي و كتاب
eléments de machine?


----------



## mimih (7 ديسمبر 2006)

اعطاك الله ما تتمناه يا أخي العزيز على ما أفدتنا به من كتب
و أرجو الله أن تكون دائما معنا


----------



## mmokhtari (18 يناير 2007)

je besoin d'un livre :application of percolation theory
author:Mohammade Sahimi
merci pour tous le mode


----------



## snayper (20 يناير 2007)

يعطيك العافيه i على الملف المرفق


----------



## رزقي محمد أسامة (22 يناير 2007)

أرجو منك يا أخي أن تمدني باالكتب التالية
l analyse numérique pour ingenieur
transfert de chaleur est ces modes
وخاصة كتب عن MAGNETIQUE MATERIAUX
فرنسي أو انجليزي وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## أزفون (22 يناير 2007)

*الى الأخ Makhfi*

السلام عليكم

لو توقفت بعد هذا لكفاك ما قدمت

لا تحرمنا من المزيد و السلام


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2007)

الى الاخ المهندس/ مكافـــــــــــــــــــــى 
مشكور والله على المجهود الطيب والكتب الممتازه مع انى معرفش اقراء فرنسى ولكن مجهود طيب وانصح فعلا بتثبيت هذالموضوع لانه يفيد بعض الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## العرندس (25 يناير 2007)

الأخ الكريم .. المهندس ماهر 

بالنسبة للموضوع .. فهو جميل ورائع .. 

ولكن عملية التثبيت .. تستمر فترة معينة .. ثم تنتهي .. حتى لا تزيد المواضيع المثبتة وتأخذ الكثير من حجم الصفحة .. كما ان المواضيع المتميزة .. كثيرة .. ومنها مواضيعك .. لا حرمنا الله منك ومن امثالك 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## interawe (26 يناير 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## خبير.ص (10 فبراير 2007)

الاخ المخفي 
يمكنك تجزأة الكتب كبيرة الحجم عن طريق Winrar


----------



## zima (11 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## inspmetal (14 فبراير 2007)

je cherche de la documenttation technique pour l'inspection des équipement à préssion de gaz et vapeur édition APAVE


----------



## kamal007 (17 فبراير 2007)

*الالاف من الكتب*

هناك الالاف من الكتب جميع الاختصاصات في هذا الموقع حظ سعيد 
http://arbizaa-softwareworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## kamal007 (17 فبراير 2007)

*المحرك*

بعض الفيديوهات لكيفية عمل المحرك 4 اوقات


----------



## kamal007 (17 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

هناك المزيد...................................


----------



## kamal007 (17 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

هناك المزيد دائما....................................


----------



## kamal007 (17 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

هناك المزيد......................................................


----------



## kamal007 (17 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

و هناك المزيد........................................


----------



## kamal007 (17 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

المزيد المزيد...................................


----------



## kamal007 (17 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

دائما معكم...................


----------



## kamal007 (17 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

المزيد طبعا..................................


----------



## kamal007 (18 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

معكم دائما .............................................................................


----------



## kamal007 (18 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

مزالت معكم......................................


----------



## kamal007 (18 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

مازلت معكم دائما....................................


----------



## kamal007 (18 فبراير 2007)

*اعتذر*

بقية الملفات تجاوز 3 ميغابايت ولم اسثطع رفعها اذا ....................................


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى مكافى ونريد الاستمرار وجعل الله ما قدمت فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## kamal007 (24 فبراير 2007)

*المعادن*

بسم الله نبدا 
هذه سلسلة من الكتب بالفرنسية pdf حجمها 166 ميغا كلها تتكلم عن العادن 
هي مقسمة و مرتبة 
اولها
Etude et propriétés des métaux
اول جزء يتحدث عن dosage


----------



## kamal007 (24 فبراير 2007)

*الجزء الثاني*

Essais des métaux


----------



## kamal007 (24 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

تابع الجزء الثاني


----------



## kamal007 (24 فبراير 2007)

*تابع .....*

الجزء الثاني...........


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

تابع الجزء الثاني............


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

الجزء الثاني.........


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*تابع*

الجزء الثاني ........ ....... ......


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*تابع..*

الجزء الثاني...


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*تابع..*

الجزء الثاني.. .. .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*تابع...*

الجزء الثاني... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*تابع ..*

الجزء الثاني.... .... .... ....


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*الى الاخ رزقي محمد أسامة*

بعض الكتب عن( techniques numériques) التي طلبتها
اما بقية الكتب في طريقها اليك و شكرا.............


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*الى الاخ رزقي*

بقية الكتب.....
ارجو ان تنفعك........


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*الى الاخ رزقي*

البقية....


----------



## kamal007 (25 فبراير 2007)

*طلباتكم اوامر*

بحوزتي تقريبا 4Go من الكتب PDF في الميكانيك بالغة الفرنسية و هذا يستغرق وقت لرفعها في لذا الصبر


----------



## kamal007 (26 فبراير 2007)

*Machines et Moteurs*

Moteurs Et Machines. Utilisation


----------



## kamal007 (26 فبراير 2007)

*suit*

تابع.......


----------



## kamal007 (26 فبراير 2007)

*Moteurs Alternatifs*

المحركات.......


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*suit.......*

تابع......


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*suit.......*

تابع المحركات.. ... ...


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*suit.......*

تابع المحركات.. ... ...


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*Machines Hydrauliques Et Thermiques*

Machines Hydrauliques


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*Mécanique*

Mécanique générale


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*suit... ... ..*

تابع.... .. .... ..


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*Traitements thermiques*

المعالجة الحرارية


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*suit.....*

Traitements thermiques


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*suit.. ... .... ...*

Traitements thermiques تابع....


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*suit.. .. .. .. ..*

Traitements thermiques ... ... ... ..


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*suit....*

Traitements thermiques..... .... ..... ...


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*suit ... ... ... ...*

Traitements thermiques. . . . . .


----------



## zima (27 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وكثر من أمثالك

أنا شخصيا حملت كمية كبيرة من الملفات المرفوعة

لي طلب وهو ان كان لديك كتب او منشورات تتحدث عن محركات السيارات وخصائصها caractéristiques des moteurs أو عن غازات العادم les emissions des gaz d'échappement أو استهلاك الوقود la consommation de carburant أو كل ما يدور حول هذه المواضيع فالرجاء أن ترفعها الي


----------



## رزقي محمد أسامة (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير و رزقك رفقة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة
أرجو منك يا أخي أن تمدني بكتب عن المواضيع التالية:32: 
AIMANTS PERMANENTS UTILISATION, MODELISATION, dans le domaine ELECTRIQUE 

وخاصة كتب عن فرنسي وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

و الله اخي لا ادي ما اقول دعاء حرك صميم فؤادي شكرا


----------



## liondvd (27 فبراير 2007)

موضوعك اخى العزيز في غاية الروعه
لكن اين الفيديوهات و الفلاشات 

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*Accouplements*

Accouplements D'arbres


----------



## kamal007 (27 فبراير 2007)

*Arbres*

الاعمدة.....................


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2007)

تسلم ايد على هذه الكتب مشكور اخى مكافى


----------



## naoufal morocco (28 فبراير 2007)

baraka llahou fik mon frere,c'est tres gentille de ta part,
jazaka llahou alfa khayer

je voudras savoir si tu as un livre " le guide de calcul en mecanique" c'est comme le guide du dessinateur industriel

baraaka llahou fik

salamou alaykoum wa rahmatou llahi taala wa baraakatouh


----------



## kamal007 (28 فبراير 2007)

*les arbres suit*

الاعمدة تابع....


----------



## kamal007 (28 فبراير 2007)

*suit*

arbres.......


----------



## العرندس (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

رائع أخي makhfi .. وانا واثق بأن القادم أجمل بإذن الله 

سلمت الأيادي .. وبارك الله فيك 

لك أطيب المنى والسلام عليكم


----------



## kamal007 (28 فبراير 2007)

*arbres*

suit....................................


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*Trnsmission*

Trnsmission De Puissance


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*suit ......*

Trnsmission De Puissance


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*suit .... ..... ......*

Trnsmission De Puissance


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*Liaisons Elastiques*

الوصلات المرنة


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*suit ......*

الوصلات المرنة.. ... ..... ....


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*Freins Et Embrayages*

الكبح....... ..... ...


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*suit .... ..... ...... ...*

تابع.. ... .. ... .. ...


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*Guidage En Rotation*

المدرجات......


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*suit ... ... ...*

تابع.. ... ... ...


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*Divers*

كتب منوعة.............................


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*Immobilisation*

اللولبة............................................


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*soudage*

التلحيم...............................


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*suit ..... .......*

تابع.........................................


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*suit .............*

تابع........................................................................


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*تابع التلحيم*

تابع...............................................


----------



## kamal007 (1 مارس 2007)

*collage*

اللصق..................................................


----------



## naoufal morocco (1 مارس 2007)

baaaraka llahou fika akhii pour tous ce que tu fais et notament pour les cours des ressort

llahouma ij3alha fi mizani 7asanatik

je suis désolé je ne c pas comment ecrire en arabe

salamou alaykoum


----------



## خبير.ص (1 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
قلي فقط منين راك تجيب فيهم راك حيرتنا 
هات شويا من les ources تاعك


----------



## كلمة حق (1 مارس 2007)

:81: السلام عليكم
انا ابحث عن كتب ومعلومات عن اهتزازات المحرك(الماطور) الذي يقوم بتشغيل الضخه الموجوده في حفره بعمق 500 متر التي تستعمل لضخ الماء من عمق 500 متر او اي معلومات حول الموضوع
هذا النوع من المضخات يشبه مضخات البترول
:4: :4: :4: :81: :81: :55: 

ارجو ارسال اي معلومات علي ال***** right_dream*************


----------



## kamal007 (3 مارس 2007)

*رسم المنحنيات*

هدية بسيطة حمل و جرب اي معادلة في الرياضيات


----------



## kamal007 (4 مارس 2007)

*سؤال محير*

ما هذه التقنية 
1 هل هي في نقل الحركة 
2 التزيت 
3 ام التبريد 
حمل و جاوب 
ان كان جوابك صحيح فانت مهندس بارع


----------



## خبير.ص (5 مارس 2007)

ممتاز يا استاذ , فالمحتوى قيم جدا 
اما التقنية فهي تقنية نقل الحركة


----------



## kamal007 (5 مارس 2007)

*..................................*

ممتاز جواب صحيح


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*البلاستيك*

المواد البلاستكية


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*تابع*

suit...........................................................


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*suit*

تابع.........................................


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*البلاستيك suit*

تابع.................................................


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*suit...*

تابع...................................


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*تابع المواد البلاستكية*

suit............................................


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*suit*

suit...............................


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*suit*

تابع...........


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*suit*

suit .............................................


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*suit................................ .....*

تابع..... .... ....


----------



## bobha (6 مارس 2007)

الله ايجازيك بخير


----------



## bobha (6 مارس 2007)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا لقد ساهمت في حل مشكلة عويصة نعاني منها نحن الذين يستعملون اللغة الفرنسية 
هنا في المغرب الحبيب و انت تعلم ان منتديات اخواننا مليئة بالكتب المهمة لكنها كلها باللغة الانجليزية فمزيدا من العطاء وشكرا جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززلالالالالالالالالالالا​


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخ bobha


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*la suit*

تابع البلاستيك............................


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*suit... ... ... ... ... ...*

تابع... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*تابع البلاستيك ....*

la suit...............................


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*suit .....*

المود البلاستكية......


----------



## kamal007 (6 مارس 2007)

*suit*

اخر جزء في المواد البلاستكية ....................


----------



## mekhloufiismail (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور علي الجهد الرائع هل فيه عن المضخات بصفة عامة (les pompes ) بالفرنسة طبعا ?


----------



## خبير.ص (8 مارس 2007)

*كتاب رائع و عملي في صيانة محركات الديزل*

QUOTE=nouar;333482]







حمل الكتاب من هنا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43391


----------



## gmotor (8 مارس 2007)

الله يجازيك........


----------



## خبير.ص (13 مارس 2007)

nouar قال:


> QUOTE=nouar;333482]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kamal007 (13 مارس 2007)

*شكرا*

نعم اخيmekhloufiismail هناك كتب تتكلم عن المضخات في الصفحات الاولى للموضوع 
وشكرا اخي nouar على الكتاب الرائع 
اما عن مصادر الكتب التي عندي فهي مجموعة من cd و ليست من النت 
وقد تحتاج لدفع مبالغ مالية لتحصل عليها من النت و هي مجانية الان على ملتقى المهندسين العرب و لن تجدها على اي موقع اخر و مازال منها الكثير عندي لذا الصبر حتى ارفعها على المنتدى و شكرا


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kamal007 (14 مارس 2007)

و فيك البركة اخي


----------



## عمامره (17 مارس 2007)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل خير:12:


----------



## zima (20 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وكثر من أمثالك

أنا شخصيا حملت كمية كبيرة من الملفات المرفوعة
السلام عليكم أين ذهبت يا أخ كمال نرجو من الله أن تكون بخير
لي طلب وهو ان كان لديك كتب او منشورات تتحدث عن محركات السيارات وخصائصها caractéristiques des moteurs أو عن غازات العادم les emissions des gaz d'échappement أو استهلاك الوقود la consommation de carburant أو كل ما يدور حول هذه المواضيع فالرجاء أن ترفعها الي


----------



## zima (20 مارس 2007)

أيضا لاحظت أن تملك كمية معتبرة من technique de l'ingénieur فان كان لديك bm2970 و bm2971 ان ترفعهم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## kamal007 (20 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

اشكرك اخ zima
نعم لدي كمية كبيرة من technique de l'ingénieur 
لكن عند رفعها يكتب لي خطا في رفع الملف 
و انا عازم على رفها كلها على المنتدى لكن ما باليد حيلة 
اجو الصبر


----------



## basssir (22 مارس 2007)

]جزاك الله خير .. وبارك بك[


----------



## basssir (23 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## kamal007 (23 مارس 2007)

*بعض المواقع المفيدة*

هذا الموقع فيه العديد من الدروس و مشاريع التخرج المهندسين ليسانس


----------



## kamal007 (23 مارس 2007)

www.arab-eng.org كلمة فك الضغط


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مارس 2007)

kamal007 قال:


> www.arab-eng.org كلمة فك الضغط



----------------------
الف مبروك على التميز اخى كمال​


----------



## kamal007 (24 مارس 2007)

*شكرا...*

لا ادري ما اقول لكن شكرا 1000 شكر ووفقنا الله و اياكم الى ما فيه الخير


----------



## fathallah2 (26 مارس 2007)

يجعل الله لك كل بايت حسنة يارب شكرا جزيلا 
مهندس من المغرب


----------



## خبير.ص (28 مارس 2007)

*Norme ISO 9001 Version 2000 Fr afnor*

[

1	Domaine d'application 1
1.1	Généralités 1
1.2	Périmètre d'application 1
2	Référence normative 1
3	Termes et définitions 1
4	Système de management de la qualité 2
4.1	Exigences générales 2
4.2	Exigences relatives à la documentation 2
5	Responsabilité de la direction 3
5.1	Engagement de la direction 3
5.2	Ecoute client 
5.3	Politique qualité 4
5.4	Planification 4
5.5	Responsabilité, autorité et communication 4
5.6	Revue de direction 5
6	Management des ressources 6
6.1	Mise à disposition des ressources 6
6.2	Ressources humaines 6
6.3	Infrastructures 6
6.4	Environnement de travail 6
7	Réalisation du produit 6
7.1	Planification de la réalisation du produit 6
7.2	Processus relatifs aux clients 7
7.3	Conception et développement 8
7.4	Achats 9
7.5	Production et préparation du service 10
7.6	Maîtrise des dispositifs de surveillance et de mesure 11
8	Mesures, analyse et amélioration	...	. 12
8.1	Généralités 12
8.2	Surveillance et mesures 12
8.3	Maîtrise du produit non conforme 13
8.4	Analyse des données 13
8.5	Amélioration 14
Annexes	15
A	Correspondance entre l'ISO 9001 : 2000 et l'ISO 14001 : 1996 
B	Correspondance entre l'ISO 9001: 2000 et l'ISO 9001 : 1994 20
Bibliographie 24​








http://rapidshare.com/files/23152584/Norme_ISO_9001_Version_2000_Fr_afnor.doc


----------



## hossam-605 (1 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي على هده الدروس


----------



## aymansoltan (1 أبريل 2007)

thank u Kamal007 sooo much 
i`m a mechanical engineer and a beginner in learning FRACIAS,so this books will hep me alot in learning technical french​


----------



## اسلاماسلام (3 أبريل 2007)

kamal007 قال:


> المعذرة من هنا http://jht.dynip.com/john/public/DeutzEngine/DeutzEngine.exe


 

الرابط لا يعمل

le lien ne fonctionne pas 

Link does not work 

اللي ما يمشيش


----------



## اسلاماسلام (9 أبريل 2007)

هل من مجيب


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي nouar -- مجهود تستحق عليه الشكر والعرفان


----------



## أشرف كلاي (13 أبريل 2007)

هذا الموضوع قيم جدا 
وشكراااا عليه
:77:


----------



## snayper (18 أبريل 2007)

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## kamal007 (20 أبريل 2007)

سوف اتغيب لفترة شهرين لكثرة الاعمال


----------



## snayper (20 أبريل 2007)

machkourrrrrrr


----------



## constantin_2500 (20 أبريل 2007)

merci bq mon frere


----------



## constantin_2500 (23 أبريل 2007)

merci bq 
mon cher ami


----------



## شكري96 (26 أبريل 2007)

المرجو المساعدة بكيفبة التحميل 
لم أجد سوى صفحة فارغة 
لمحبي الخير إبعثوا مواضيع دات صلة لإيميلي الخاص [email protected]


----------



## benadem (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله يااخي


----------



## kamal007 (3 مايو 2007)

*تفضل اخي*

http://www.jonathansblog.net/media/deutz_engine_screensaver_windows.zip


----------



## kamal007 (3 مايو 2007)

http://www.jonathansblog.net/media/deutz_engine_screensaver_flash.swf


----------



## zamzam (8 مايو 2007)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## enp_meca (16 مايو 2007)

*Alsalamo alaiikom
I wish this articl, if you can send it me
it was found in the site of Combregde university
I haven't the passeword and the user name
my adresse hadidi.enp***********
Inverse kinematics and inverse dynamics for control of a biped walking machine*
Journal of Robotic Systems
Volume 10, Issue 4, Date: June 1993, Pages: 531-555
Ching-Long Shih, William A. Gruver, Tsu-Tian Lee
Abstract | References | Full Text: PDF (885K) 
djazacom ALLAH


----------



## enp_meca (16 مايو 2007)

***********


----------



## kamal007 (16 مايو 2007)

??????????????


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zidanger (19 مايو 2007)

c bien de voir que la genie mecanique gagne ca place dans les coeurs et les cerveaux arabe c motivant:30::30:


----------



## kamal007 (20 مايو 2007)

merci tré bien .


----------



## mokhtar2005 (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخي على هذا المجهود الجبار. لي طلب إذا كان ممكن في بحث عن كتب و بحوث حول 
incinération des déchet solide
chaudière de traitement des déchet 
سيكون في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## bechaar (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم يا اخواني روابط جد متميزة


----------



## bechaar (23 مايو 2007)

اخواني أعاني من مشكلة في قراءة الرسم الهندسي 2d ارجو المساعدة منكم
راسلوني [email protected]


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*بعض الكتب*

بعض الكتب في جميع المواصيع التي تخص الميكانيك


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*تابع بقية الكتب*

البقية.............................................................................


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*تابع البقية.......................*

تابع البقية........................................................ ......................


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*تابع البقية....................................*

تابع البقية.........................................................................................................


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*البقية...*

تابع البقية.......................................... ... ... ..


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*تابع البقية............................................ ....................*

تابع............................................................. ... ..... ..


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*تابع للكتب*

تابع.......................... ....................... .........................


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*تابع .. .. ..*

البقية.............. ... ... ... ...


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*تابع .. .. .........*

البقية... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## kamal007 (24 مايو 2007)

*تابع بقية الكتب.*

تابع... .... .... ...


----------



## nagaouss (25 مايو 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## سماح2 (28 مايو 2007)

prière nous fournir des donné&es sur les procédés d'usinage


----------



## housni (29 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا أخي :32:


----------



## housni (29 مايو 2007)

و اله لقد أثريتنا بكنز العلم


----------



## سماح2 (7 يونيو 2007)

prière nous fournir des donné&es sur les procédés d'usinage


----------



## حافظ دخيل (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي هذه البرامج الرائعة


----------



## allfaycal (19 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك *

*وارجوا المساعدة ان امكن في رسالة التخرج عن fabrication sans copeaux*​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووورررررر


----------



## eng-samar5 (22 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي على مجهودك العظيم وانن محتاج لكتب اواي شيء حول 
les alliages d'aluminium


----------



## mokhtar2005 (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز على هذه الموسوعة القيمة . لكني أجد صعوبة في قراءة بعض الملفات مثل mecanique 33.zip


----------



## dali01 (2 يوليو 2007)

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## dhouadi (30 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود لان الموقع الذي اخذت منه المعلومات يطلب كلمة التسجيل يعني الاشتراك


----------



## jack_bob_el_djemai (12 أغسطس 2007)

salut les jeunes,
j'ai besoin de 2 livres, c vraiment urgent. il s'agit de:
mécanique des fluides de SEBASTIEN CANDEl
et
transfert de chaleur de JEAN TAINE
merci les jancs


----------



## elbarmoh (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عومةعبدو (16 أغسطس 2007)

merci pour les cours


----------



## رمرر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أيوب المشهور (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي 
.......


----------



## مهندس المواد (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## كمال فداوي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا لكم و انتظرو مني الرد
كمال


----------



## صياد الافكار (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## saded (10 ديسمبر 2007)

Merci ininiment
هل هناك كتب او وثائق خاصة بالمقاييس التالية
Théorie des mécanisme
Tribologie
mécanique de contact
وهذا كتاب جيد خاص بمقاومة المواد Résistance des matériaux
http://www.4shared.com/file/27295430/8d5a73d1/RDM_NBOURAHLA.html?s=1


----------



## kadi14 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا اخ من الجزائر اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الجبار واتمنى من اخي انا يساعديني في ايجاد كتاب اوبحوث فيما يخص etude d'une pompe de chaleur احيطك علما ان هذي اول مشاركة لي فارجو منك اخي ان تساعديني والله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين وانشاء هذا العمل يكون في ميزان حسنتك وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا:11:


----------



## bolbolawy (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و مستنيين المزيد


----------



## زوبيدة (9 مارس 2008)

*طلب من الاخ kamal007*

السلام عليكم
عندي بحث عن joint de cardan

من فضلك اريد اي مرجع


----------



## chercheur (11 مايو 2008)

shokran jazilan


----------



## kamal007 (13 مايو 2008)

merci...........................................................


----------



## ديدين (16 مايو 2008)

merci kamel
تشكر على هذه الكتب 
و أتمنى أن تنشر كتب حول الصناعات الميكانيكية les fabrications mécaniques و تكنولوجيا الإنشاء الميكانيكي la technologie des constructions mécaniques و مقاومة المواد RDM
و شكرا


----------



## mouna (16 مايو 2008)

selemo alikom wr wb
mes frères et soeures svp j'ai besoin de votre aide je travaille sur la modélisation des assemblages collées en utilisant le logiciel ABAQUS et je trouve bcp de problème es que vous pouvez me trouver une sorte de documentation et merci à l'avance


----------



## mouna (16 مايو 2008)

selemo alikom wr wb
mes frères et soeures svp j'ai besoin de votre aide je travaille sur la modélisation des assemblages collées en utilisant le logiciel ABAQUS et je trouve bcp de problème es que vous pouvez me trouver une sorte de documentation et merci à l'avance


----------



## kamal007 (31 مايو 2008)

*mecanique*

سلسلة من الكتب لابد منها للمهندس
genie_mecanique
Guide_du_calcul
guide_pratique_de_la_productique
Les_phenomenes_electromagnetiques
MtBloG.et.PartagesQuebec.Guide.Dessinateur.Industriel
مكونة من 16 جزء وينرار


----------



## kamal007 (31 مايو 2008)

*بقية الاجزاء*

..............................................................


----------



## kamal007 (31 مايو 2008)

*البقية .*

..................................................


----------



## kamal007 (31 مايو 2008)

*البقية..*

......................................


----------



## kamal007 (31 مايو 2008)

*البقية...*

...........................................


----------



## kamal007 (31 مايو 2008)

*الجزء الاخير*

شكرا.........................


----------



## kamal007 (31 مايو 2008)

*مقاوة المواد*

كتاب يستاهل التحميل من 3 اجزاء


----------



## saibouce (3 يونيو 2008)

merci bcpmonsieur


----------



## saibouce (3 يونيو 2008)

merci bcp mon ami


----------



## kamal007 (12 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا لكم جميعا*

لاشكر على واجب اخي 
تحياتي الخالصة شكرا


----------



## ضابط حمبد (19 يونيو 2008)

merciiiiiii bcp mon ami


----------



## ضابط حمبد (22 يونيو 2008)

*merci kamal 007*

مرة أخرى تحية لآخ kamal 007 و تبعا لمجهوده الجبار إليكم مني هاته الباقة:

1__كتاب الرسم الصناعي بجودة عالية
Guide_du_dessinateur_industrielChevalier
حجم الملف: 75 ميغا (pdf )
الرابط:
Guide du dessinateur industriel - chevalier
أو
Guide du dessinateur industriel chevalier
________________________________________________
2__كتاب قيـــــم أخر (حمل و أنت مغمض العينين):
Usinage__par_enlevement_de_matiere
حجم الملف: 7 ميغا (pdf )
_______________________________________________
3__ كتاب أفضل بكثير من كتابchevalier 
 Guide des sciences et technologies industrielles 
_محتوى الكتاب:
 Dessin industriel et graphes
Matériaux. Éléments de construction
Économie et organisation d'entreprise
Automatisme. Automatique
_عدد الصفحات: 593 ( Edition_Nathan)
حجم الملف: 15ميغا (djvu ) لقراءة الكتاب عليك بتحميل برنامج محمول WinDjView-0.5(500 ko) من 
هــــــــنــــــــا
_المؤلف: Jean-Louis fanchon
_الرابط:
guide des sciences et technologies industrielles
_______________________________________________
4__كتاب_دروس و تمارين في علوم الهندسة الصناعية ( Edition_Nathan):
حجم الملف: 29 ميغا (pdf )
الرابط:
Cours_-_Exercices_-_Guide_De_Mecanique_-_Sciences_Et_Technologies_Industrielles__Edition_Nathan_

_______________________________________________
5__ دروس كاملة في التصنيع المعدني (الميكانيكي) modules ISTA OFPPT fabrication mécanique 
الروابط: (pdf) 

Technicien général polyvalent تقني متعدد المهام _تكوين تأهيلي

Technicien en fabrication mécanique تقني التصنيع المعدني _ مستوى الباكلوريا

Technicien spécialisé des méthodes en fabrication mécanique تقني متخصص
________________________________________________
6__كتاب أخر رائع لأصحاب الخبرة  « Document d’orientations »:
حجم الملف: 143 ميغا (Zip/WinRaR )
الرابط( أنظر أسفل الصفحة لهذا اللينك):
E4: ETUDE DE PREINDUSTRIALISATION DU BTS - INDUSTRIALISATION DES PRODUIT MECANIQUES
________________________________________________
7__vidéos tournage:
 )vidéo 1 (43 mo
Vidéo 2 (60 mo) ​


----------



## ضابط حمبد (23 يونيو 2008)

أينكم يا أصدقاء


----------



## kamal007 (25 يونيو 2008)

نحن هنا مشكور اخي و الله يجازيك كل الخير و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ضابط حمبد (29 يونيو 2008)

تشكررررررررررررر أخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
أتمنى ألا يتوقف هذا الجزء و خاصة أني أبحث عن collection chevalier و هي باقة 
رائعة لهذا الشخص و هي ضرورية و مفيدة لطلاب الهندسة الميكانيكية لكني فشلت في العثور عليها


----------



## gmotor (29 يونيو 2008)

merci bcp.............


----------



## kamal007 (6 يوليو 2008)

merci................................


----------



## mnci (6 يوليو 2008)

الله يحفظك اخى الكريم
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## حط أحمد (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدان زيارة (19 أغسطس 2008)

ممتاز والى الامام لمزيد المعلومات


----------



## achirali (19 أغسطس 2008)

Merci beaucoup, c'est super!. Mais le lien 3 ne marche pas (guide des sciences et technologies industrielles)


----------



## zidanger (19 أغسطس 2008)

:28:
:28:جازاك الله خيرا أخي:28::28::28:
:28:


----------



## ضابط حمبد (19 أغسطس 2008)

Ici Mr achirali guide des sciences et technologies industrielles 
http://filespump.com/download_file.php?qq=sciences&file=416657&desc=guide+des+sciences+et+tec.djvu


----------



## فتحيبوف (19 أغسطس 2008)

*ne marche pas ton lien*

rien de rien


----------



## صهصخعنضنض (18 أكتوبر 2008)

Mon Frere Le Lien Ne Marche Pas Aussi S'il Vous Plaie Met Le SuR Un Autre Serveur De Telechargement Et Merci D'avance


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## اتلاتي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر واصل اخي العزيز


----------



## سامي رامي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هده الكتب القيمة.


----------



## أسامةعبد الله (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا


----------



## هشام المتوكل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## صهصخعنضنض (29 نوفمبر 2008)

svp mon frere est ce que c'est un document pour l'etude des treuils (electrique si c'est possible)
et merciiiiiiiiiiii d'avance


----------



## صهصخعنضنض (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ou sont les pros ??j'attends votre aide mes frères


----------



## ramzi-eng (11 ديسمبر 2008)

merci mon ami
:77::77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## elothmani mohammed (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته شكرا لك أخي كمال 007 على هذا المجهود الجبار بارك الله فيك


----------



## elothmani mohammed (11 ديسمبر 2008)

_أخي كمال007 أريد كتبا في كيفية تعلم برنامجي (سوليد ووركس) و(كاتيا) بالفرنسية طبعا جازاك الله خيرا_


----------



## kam74 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## kamoula (12 ديسمبر 2008)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## lalib40 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

القدس بيعت....ماذا سنفعل


----------



## lalib40 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الملفات
هل لديك ملفات عن التحكم الرقمي باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## taoufik (10 يناير 2009)

merci beaucoup


----------



## jegham (30 يناير 2009)

​ 
le mémotech technologies industriel

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EFFDJD99


----------



## jegham (30 يناير 2009)

Élément de Machine mécanique:le livre très important pour les ingénieurs





http://rapidshare.com/files/15918913..._machines.djvu


----------



## عليشمار (8 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (14 فبراير 2009)

:16:*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته شكرا لك أخي كمال 007 على هذا المجهود*:15:* الجبار بارك الله فيك*


----------



## تياه ولد أحمد (24 مارس 2009)

*merci baucoup monsieur*​


----------



## aek2006 (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا الاخ kamal007 على المجهو د المبذول و يبدو اننا نتقاسم نفس لغة التكوين والى الملتقى ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هشام المتوكل (25 مارس 2009)

وجزاك الله خيرأ وجزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## هشام المتوكل (26 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
*جزاك الله خيرا*
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ramzi1347 (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى الكتب


----------



## mohamedfm (27 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## kamal007 (1 مايو 2009)

بعد طول غياب اتصفح هذا المنتدا فاجده قد توسع وتالق و اجد اني قد ساهمت ولو بجزء بسيط فيه فهذا ما يفرحني 
و اقول : ان العمل الجليل لا يبدا كبيرا بقدر ما يكبر عبر الايام بجهد الرجال 
و شكرا


----------



## ahklak (9 مايو 2009)

ارجو منكم اعطائى مبادئ الرسم الصناعى


----------



## ahklak (9 مايو 2009)

ارجو مساعدتى على ايجاد مبادئ فى الرسم الصناعى 
بالاتوكاد


----------



## ahklak (9 مايو 2009)

*ارجو مساعدتى على ايجاد مبادئ فى الرسم الصناعى 
بالاتوكاد*​


----------



## bouchta (14 مايو 2009)

اخي ارجوك الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## bouchta (14 مايو 2009)

*اخي ارجوك الرابط لا يعمل*

اخي ارجوك الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## bouchta (14 مايو 2009)

[اخي ارجوك الرابط لا يعمل


[


----------



## kamal007 (23 يوليو 2009)

اي رابط من فظلك........................


----------



## مروان غ (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هدا المجهود


----------



## مروان غ (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## مروان غ (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 أغسطس 2009)

kamal007 قال:


> المعذرة من هنا http://jht.dynip.com/john/public/deutzengine/deutzengine.exe


 


kamal007 قال:


> تركيب محرك دودز قطعة بقطعة
> للتحمل
> http://jht.dynip.com/john/public/deutzengine/deutzengine.exe
> ارجو التثبيت لاهمية الموضوع


 
أخي المهندس كمال​ 
عرض المسننات حتى وإن كان بالفرنسية فهو مفيد
الملفات القيمة التي اضفتها مفيدة 
وعن عدة مواضيع
-----
اما الروابط أعلاه فلا تعمل
جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا على المتابعة
دُمت بخير.​


----------



## mohamedfm (4 أغسطس 2009)

تشكر لهذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## kamal007 (5 أغسطس 2009)

*تفظل اخي*

http://www.jonathansblog.net/media/deutz_engine_screensaver_flash.swf
http://www.jonathansblog.net/media/deutz_engine_screensaver_windows.zip
http://www.jonathansblog.net/media/deutz_engine_screensaver_vista_exe.zip
http://www.jonathansblog.net/media/deutz_screensaver.3gp


----------



## بلفار (10 أبريل 2011)

كل ما يعنى بالتورنيبات الغازية ان امكن


----------



## رياض المسلم (20 مايو 2012)

لا اله الا اله محمد رسول الله


----------

